# How often do you workout?



## ConcernedOne

I just got married a couple years ago, and some people question how much priority I put on the "the marriage vs. working out".

Most of the time (about 8 months out of the year), I workout once or twice a day, 5 days a week. It basically ends up being 7-8 sessions per week, for 45-90 minutes. About every 3 weeks, I have a deload week, in which I may just go to the gym 2-4 times for a whole week, for maybe 20-30 minutes.

Twice a year, for 2 months at a time, I take an off-season and workout 3-4 times per week, for 30-60 minutes each session.

I won't go into the specifics of what I do or what I train for, but that's the time commitment in the gym itself. Is that a lot? 

I'll admitt, the fact that I workout religiously puts me on a very strict schedule ALL THE TIME, because I also work full time, I eat pre-cooked meals every 2-3 hours, and I NEED 7-9 hours of sleep EVERY night, ON SCHEDULE. Is any of this abnormal? 

I get the feeling that most people just give up on whatever workout regimen they have after they get married, because things get hard, and they say "**** it." I'm not like that. I'm better than that. I don't let "life" or marriage get in the way of my workouts, because I know I would not be the same person without them, and I wouldn't even have the energy or motivation to continue life or marriage without working out.


----------



## gbrad

I will say, that seems like a very rigid schedule, and not just for the working out. I go to the gym and workout, but not to that extreme. What is your reasoning for having such a strict gym and overall schedule?


----------



## Jane_Doe

My husband could probably be that guy. He lost 100lbs by being super strict about his workouts, 2-3 hours a day, couple of days off, kind of schedule. But yeah, when we got married and we decided we're okay with being a little bit chubby together, we didn't put as much priority on working out. Now we both still need to lose about 40lbs so we're starting slow.

Myself, I'd like us to work out 3-4 times a week, 30 minutes at a time. I'd hate for it to interfere with married life and couple time with my husband. I'm not like that.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Pretty much the same as you. If you don't work out, your health will probably suffer. But I'm former military, as was my unit's physical training monitor. I think it's just a habit to do some kind of exercise every day, unless I'm having a rest day due to specific workout schedule. It amazes me that some people do not have 'time' for exercise. Ideally, a couple should go together or have activities that they like to do together, or take turns if there are kids. Although, you can go to a track and do a boot camp with kids, or join a gym that has a day care. Or run or xc ski or orienteer with a kid in a stroller, pulk or 5-point harness which is what I used to do.


----------



## Coffee Amore

ConcernedOne said:


> I just got married a couple years ago, and some people question how much priority I put on the "the marriage vs. working out".
> 
> Most of the time (about 8 months out of the year), I workout once or twice a day, 5 days a week. It basically ends up being 7-8 sessions per week, for 45-90 minutes. About every 3 weeks, I have a deload week, in which I may just go to the gym 2-4 times for a whole week, for maybe 20-30 minutes.
> 
> Twice a year, for 2 months at a time, I take an off-season and workout 3-4 times per week, for 30-60 minutes each session.
> 
> I won't go into the specifics of what I do or what I train for, but that's the time commitment in the gym itself. Is that a lot?
> 
> I'll admitt, the fact that I workout religiously puts me on a very strict schedule ALL THE TIME, because I also work full time, I eat pre-cooked meals every 2-3 hours, and I NEED 7-9 hours of sleep EVERY night, ON SCHEDULE. Is any of this abnormal?
> 
> I get the feeling that most people just give up on whatever workout regimen they have after they get married, because things get hard, and they say "**** it." I'm not like that. I'm better than that. I don't let "life" or marriage get in the way of my workouts, because I know I would not be the same person without them, and I wouldn't even have the energy or motivation to continue life or marriage without working out.


I work out about 5 days a week for 40 minutes to 1 hour. I also train for some races, but these are 5k to 10k races so nothing major. 

Do you spend the equivalent amount of hours in uninterrupted time with your spouse? If you don't, if it were me, I'd be concerned. By uninterrupted time I mean doing something together, not you on your computer and her on hers or both of you silently sitting next to each other watching TV It's easy to drift apart when a hobby or recreational activity takes up most of your personal time.


----------



## romantic_guy

December is my busiest time of year so my workout regiment really suffers, but running is what works for me. I usually run three days a week, about five miles each day. We both feel that a regular exercise program keeps us looking and feeling young. I am glad that we both want to keep our bodies looking great for each other.


----------



## 41362

I run three- four miles, at 5am, M,T,W, and TH. I also add in a long run 8-11 miles on either Sat or Sun.

My wife is at the gym, from 545-645am, six days a week. (One week a month, due to work, it's 445-545, and I wait to run until her return). 

While our schedule seems rigid... okay, it is rigid, the early timing of it has limited the impact on our family time. Heck, the kids don't get up until 630 on schooldays, so while they know we workout, it doesn't impact them at all. 

In the summer, the kids will run with me in the afternoons a couple times a week. It's good together time. Then we'll run 5k's together, too. The kids just love those shirts!

I fully understand your NEED to workout... I'm addicted, but a marriage and family require balance.


----------



## chillymorn

3-4 times a week.

life gets busy after marriage. kids,bills.chores, all take time.

seems like you work out excessively . Are you training for something spacific?

over training can be determental in the long run. not only to your health by actually wearing out your joints but also to your marriage by not spending time with your spouce,


----------



## ConcernedOne

chillymorn said:


> 3-4 times a week.
> 
> life gets busy after marriage. kids,bills.chores, all take time.
> 
> seems like you work out excessively . Are you training for something spacific?
> 
> over training can be determental in the long run. not only to your health by actually wearing out your joints but also to your marriage by not spending time with your spouce,


"life gets busy after marriage"? Not really. For me, it was more...Life gets busy after moving out of my mom's basement, and working full time. I don't have kids, so I don't know about that one.

And I closely monitor how I feel during each workout. I watch for over-training, and take deload weeks and off-seasons regularly. But there's always more to learn, so who knows.

I train for MMA, by the way. I fight in the amatuer circuit, and hope to go pro with more experience and when the opportunity arrises.


----------



## YinPrincess

I must say, you must have a very understanding wife!

That does seem like a lot of time for me, but if you train and compete, then it really can be like a "job" in and of itself!

Both my husband and I really enjoy our treadmill. We each use it about 20 - 30 minutes a day. I skip days sometimes because I have chronic pain issues (which recently kept me off of it for a month), but I find it is just so good for your body and your mind. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COGypsy

I think that if you're asking most people, the answer would be that your workout time is excessive. I know that it would be for my lifestyle and goals.

However, when you're a competitive athlete, that's a whole different ball game. My ex is a bodybuilder and competed off and on throughout our marriage. The routine you're describing was just a part of our household schedule. 

I'm assuming that you were an athlete before you and your wife got married? If that's the case, then she probably just accepts that as part of the package. In the end though, the real question is whether *she* feels put aside for your workouts.


----------



## Mavash.

I work out 5-6 days a week for 40-90 minutes each but I'm also a homemaker so it doesn't affect time with my husband. And he reaps the benefits of a skinny, fit wife. He's perfectly content with my workout schedule. 

My husband however works 50 hours a week so if he worked out that much I'd never see him so I wouldn't be happy. We also have 3 kids who also would never see their father. Exercise is important but not if it comes at a detriment of us as a couple.


----------



## Entropy3000

ConcernedOne said:


> "life gets busy after marriage"? Not really. For me, it was more...Life gets busy after moving out of my mom's basement, and working full time. I don't have kids, so I don't know about that one.
> 
> And I closely monitor how I feel during each workout. I watch for over-training, and take deload weeks and off-seasons regularly. But there's always more to learn, so who knows.
> 
> I train for MMA, by the way. I fight in the amatuer circuit, and hope to go pro with more experience and when the opportunity arrises.


What pays the bills? Is this a young boys fantasy or the dedication of the man? How realistic is this? Is your wife supportive of this?


----------



## Hellotherepeeps

I'm at the gym 5 days a week, one hour each session. My wife is the one who pushed me to do it, a couple of years ago. After a few years of marriage I developed bad eating habits and sort of "let myself go". Now that I have my 30-inch waist back and am much more chiseled, she seems to be quite happy about it!


----------



## east2west

You work out a lot. It's important to you. That's great. That isn't a problem in and of itself. The way it becomes a problem is if you work out so much that you don't have any time left over to spend with your spouse.

You say you are on a strict schedule as far as your exercise and diet are concerned. But are you that strict about the time you spend with your wife? You should be. 

You probably understand that you need to hit your abs a certain number of times per week to stay in the best possible fitness. But do you also dedicate blocks of time to developing your relationship with your wife? How many hours per week?


----------



## SimplyAmorous

> *east2west said*: You say you are on a strict schedule as far as your exercise and diet are concerned. But are you that strict about the time you spend with your wife?


 I like this comment, I'd say we spend a grand amount of time together, and lots of sexercise... 

But when it comes to exercise... me & the husband basically SUCK ....fall down on the job....we don't really do it.. I have too much energy now, don't need any more....one day he asked me if ever sleep. 

We've never struggled with keeping weight off... but our cholesterol levels are too high.. when we did work out... this still didn't help us - so we were terribly discouraged....it's in the genes...we're screwed. 

Going to a gym would never work with our large family babysitting / scheduling / juggling of kids & activities, plus we don't live in town either. 

I envy those who have so much discipline in this area though...I/ we need some of that... I have discipline in spending $$, and many vital areas but in this ... none. I've never enjoyed the activity, would rather walk, ride bikes, anything - dig a ditch would even be more enjoyable for me.


----------



## Mavash.

SimplyAmorous said:


> We've never struggled with keeping weight off... but our cholesterol levels are too high.. when we did work out... this still didn't help us - so we were terribly discouraged....it's in the genes...we're screwed.


I don't work out to keep weight off although that is a side benefit. I work out to keep sane. With depression exercise is one of the keys to my happiness. That and eating clean. I MUST work out hard to keep stress at bay. I have ptsd aka a "stress disorder". I can't handle a lot of stress. Sucks but it is what it is.

I need exercise the way most people need water and air.

BTW I don't go to a gym. I have a set of handweights and some dvd's. Just pop in a dvd and 45 minutes later voila...done.


----------



## Coffee Amore

SimplyAmorous said:


> Going to a gym would never work with our large family babysitting / scheduling / juggling of kids & activities, plus we don't live in town either.


SA - You don't have to go to the gym to workout.  You can walk. You have so much land that you could just do your walks on your own property. 
The other option - DVDs. There are workouts for just about anything. All you need is about one hour few times a week. You could do it when the children are in school.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Coffee Amore said:


> SA - You don't have to go to the gym to workout.  You can walk. You have so much land that you could just do your walks on your own property.
> The other option - DVDs. There are workouts for just about anything. All you need is about one hour few times a week. You could do it when the children are in school.





> *Mavash said: *BTW I don't go to a gym. I have a set of handweights and some dvd's. Just pop in a dvd and 45 minutes later voila...done


We did this for a time, we have Comcast "On Demand", and they have an Exercise channel... we'd pick something from there every day...got fond of a couple trainers, I enjoyed the Billy Banks Dancing the best - though we couldn't get his moves right for the life of us.. lots of laughing....

His favorite we watched over & over & over were these 3 hot Divas ... Buns of Envy Workout - YouTube - anything to keep it interesting! We need that !


----------



## Caribbean Man

I work out every other day.
1.5 hours.
I eat pre cooked meals about four times / day plus my protein shakes.
I also have at least 8 hours rest every night.[ that's why I'm never on TAM late]

Does it affect my marriage?
No.
My wife is involved in fitness also.
Sometimes I train her or we workout together.


----------



## StargateFan

My wife is celiac and has been eating paleo/primal for over a year now. I started a month ago, 1st week was really hard but it is getting much easier. Mark Sisson of marksdailyapple has an interesting take that I am going to try. Has anyone heard of it and do you have opinion? His ebook is called The Primal Blueprint and he has a free one on fitness.

Basically he feels you can work out to much and tear apart your body. Light cardio 3-4 days a week, lift heavy things (30 min) 2x week, move really fast 1x per week, play once a week. Mix it up and keep it fun. He loves the term Chronic Cardio. He is a former marathon and tri athlete. 

It is an interesting take and certainly goes against conventional wisdom. Ever hear of it?


----------



## Lyris

How much time do you spend with your wife? That's really the question. If you can work out that much and still spend a couple of hours a day with her, fine. If not, not so fine.

Still, presumably you were like this pre-marriage, so she knew what she was getting.


----------



## pk01

I think its more about self awareness and self discipline . Also if you love working out marriage should never come in way. I can say one thing for sure people who like to be physically active can have a better married life than those who don't as workout is very relaxing and charges you physically and mentally.


----------



## Mavash.

SimplyAmorous said:


> We did this for a time, we have Comcast "On Demand", and they have an Exercise channel.


I'm VERY picky about my workout dvd's as I find most of them boring, hard to follow and annoying. I believe if exercise isn't fun I won't do it.

This site will let you see what video's are like before you buy them. 

Exercise, Workout and Fitness videos & DVDs


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Mavash. said:


> I'm VERY picky about my workout dvd's as I find most of them boring, hard to follow and annoying. I believe if exercise isn't fun I won't do it.
> 
> This site will let you see what video's are like before you buy them.
> 
> Exercise, Workout and Fitness videos & DVDs


Hey, that is really COOL !!! Thank you Mavash ! I'm like that too, I get bored terribly easy -if it's not something I am not all that into.


----------



## COguy

I dance like 3-4 times a week. That counts for my cardio.

I freaking suck lately at lifting weights though. I haven't lifted in like 6 months and my arms are getting noodley and I'm getting manboob-alicious.


----------



## stopandmakecoffee

every day. 2 hours per day.
used to go to the gym & pool 5 times a week.but work took its toll, and i couldn't make 4 hours daily to the gym/pool anymore so i work out at home using console.dance mostly and taking the dogs for walk/run.i already got toned muscle from the weight exercise back then, and knowing my body type [mesomorph], long duration cardio is the best option for me, so why not.


it's okay for you to keep a strict schedule, but if you start to feel annoyed , or like your fitness schedule thing is wayyy more important than your marriage, there's your problem.


----------



## bbdad

I am in the gym about 90 minutes or so a day. I typically work out 6-7 days per week. I still make time for my wife and kids. My wife also enjoys working out as well. She works out about 5 days per week for about 90 minutes a shot as well. We try to be at the gym at the same time, but it doesn't always work that way.

Exercise, fitness and proper nutrition is something we feel strong about and try to not only preach the lifestyle to our kids, but to also practice what we preach.


----------



## naga75

i would do it more if i didnt hate it so much.
got a membership at a rockin gym but typically i do compound excercises at home.
aka pushups and crunches while my daughter sits on my back/front laughing and yelling "YEEHAW!"
i work so much i dont get to spend nearly enough time with my family as it is, so i dont sacrifice any of that time to the gym. plus i work out at work. as in work. outside.
when my kids are older we will go together, but now family exercise is a walk in the park/trails or me carrying big sister in a backpack on my back while mom bjorn's the wee one.


----------



## bbdad

You can make time for it, if you want. Prior to my wife and I trying to work out at the same times, I used to get up very early and hit the gym before work and getting kids to school.


----------



## naga75

if i go it will have to be in the evenings.
we are actually trying to work that schedule out, really just have to wait for the newest member of our family to get all vaccinated up so he can be in the day care at the Y where our membership is.
early morning wont work for me. OM goes to same gym at that time and our meeting would not be a pleasant start to either of our days.


----------



## naga75

that, and i really hate getting up early. lol.


----------



## bbdad

Ah. Didn't know the back story. Yeah, I can see where that would be a problem.


----------



## naga75

but my wife is very much motivated and into the fitness lifestyle.
i myself havent been so much, as i have always been pretty mcuh "naturally fit".
i look forward to spending that time with her, though. even though we dont really "work out" together because she is a trainer and i actually find her to be like a nazi haha.


----------



## bbdad

Sometimes, you need that nazi trainer to kick your butt into gear!! LOL!!

I lift because I like being one of the bigger guys in any given room. I used to be a scrawny little kid. My wife exercises so she can eat  Whatever motivates you, just find time to do it


----------



## naga75

haha thats true she is a killer like a rabid dog in the gym.
i have been rather resistant towards it because i just didnt like going but the more i excercise, the more i like it. and the resdiual effect (with the wife) doesnt hurt either.
i exercise so i can drink beer and eat cheeze-its on occasion!


----------



## SaltInWound

7 days a week. 3mph at a 9 incline until I reach 5 miles. Usually takes me about 1 hour 45 minutes.


----------



## 28down

Seems like a lot, how about wife, she with you or is this time away from each other which can just turn into a waste of time in the long run.


----------



## waiwera

I do something most days. Weights 2-3 x a week, a couple of runs and a couple of kayaks and always fit in some yoga. But my job is really physical as well so I adjust my workouts to fit in with that.

Really enjoying my weights at the moment. I train at home mostly with my hubby but once a month i train at a local gym with a (ex body building training buddy) friend. This past week, during my workout with her I bench pressed my body weight...which is something I haven't done in 15 years (I'm 45). I was buzzed! Things like this keep it fun and challenging for me.

But mostly I enjoy my workouts with hubby... it's a good 5-10 hours a week we spend together doing some healthy and positive.


----------

